# I'm just a scapegoat



## REDDOG309 (Aug 2, 2016)

thats right a scapegoat...a certain aussie (no not the flaming pedo) the other gay prick from down under, no not watson 
 JFC the other fag with the bald head and the small bi's destroyed this place and is now trying to lay it at my feet. 
Admin won't come over, other super duper mods won't even take a look, but blame it ole reddog as if he could save this place.
this forum is in hospice and even a cool cat such as myself cannot resuscitate it, sorry.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 2, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> thats right a scapegoat...a certain aussie (no not the flaming pedo) the other gay prick from down under, no not watson
> JFC the other fag with the bald head and the small bi's destroyed this place and is now trying to lay it at my feet.
> Admin won't come over, other super duper mods won't even take a look, but blame it ole reddog as if he could save this place.
> this forum is in hospice and even a cool cat such as myself cannot resuscitate it, sorry.....




.....  post,post,post !!!!!       rep,rep,rep !!!!!     

...  we all know that the 'mods' here aren't all that smart, or funny,or creative....    they're a lot like American politicians, once they get in office they do nothing.....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 3, 2016)

I just had a delicious cheesesteak for breakfast


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 3, 2016)

I had one for lunch yesterday, sweets, shrooms wit.....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 4, 2016)

got a classic italian sammich at hoagiefest and a coconut cream pie


----------



## the_predator (Aug 4, 2016)

I had a Kratom and protein cookie protein shake with extra salted caramel flavor protein in it.  Boom! Motherfucker had 56 grams of protein and the relaxation of a joint.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah you love Goats don?t you Redbog?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 5, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Yeah you love Goats don?t you Redbog?



Yes but when I go to the petting zoo its to pet the animals, when you go it's to pet the children,You sick fuck.....


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 5, 2016)

stop doing curls in the squat rack you toothless hill billy


----------



## Watson (Aug 6, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> stop doing curls in the squat rack you toothless hill billy



get a job and stop taking your kids part time job money to fix up that rusty shitbox, station wagons are for soccer mums!


----------

